# Monolids anyone?



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

How do you lovely ladies and gents with monolids or hooded lids apply eyeshadow and eyeliner? It seems like when I do this on people with monolids or hooded lids, it disappears when they open their eyes and it looks like they have no makeup on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's quite frustrating. Do you guys have any suggestions? What are your HG products? TIA.


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

......


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

I have no advice...But below are a few threads that may help

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...n-eyes-114483/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/d...t-post-104985/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...nolids-110589/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/g...ne-else-42105/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_When you have a monolid, doesn't that mean you have no crease?  I always thought the whole lid, pattern, would show up because it would disappear into the crease.  Isn't a sense of depth more of a problem?_

 
hmm..i'm not quite understanding what you're saying. can you rephrase please?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Monolid = eyelids with no flap or fold, just one eyelid.  So yes no crease or fold...Are you asking about creating the illusion of a crease/fold


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

.......


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

LILMAMAJ...maybe I am making the explanation worse....they have a fold but it is right above where the eyeliner goes in most cases....
A lower fold in the eyelid, when the eyes are open...My best friend is Vietnamese so she talks about this all the time...I am just not helping with the explanation....Sorry


----------



## mizuki~ (May 14, 2009)

You have to apply the shadow higher..I usually never put a darker color in the "crease". Always darker color on the bottom. For lining on monolids, I would suggest tightlining only or a reallly thin line on top on lashline


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

.......


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

well for monolids, it's just one eyelid but for hooded lids they kinda do have a fold but it goes over the whole eyelid so it looks like it's a monolid (the fold is "hooded" over the eyelid so when their eyes are open, it looks like there is no fold). so for hooded lids, if they open their eyes slightly, then u can see the fold. am i making sense? sorry if this is confusing. i see a difference between monolids and hooded lids.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Well when you have no crease, it doesn't fold over at all.  Just wondering what you meant by it disappearing when they open their eyes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I see monolids I can usually see all the colors and work at once.  That's part of what is so cool about them.  What do you mean by disappear?_

 
Well maybe I should've said hooded lids cuz for hooded lids, the eyeshadow disappears into the hood when they open their eyes. when their eyes are open, it looks like they don't have a fold cuz it's so close to their lash line.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

What type do these beautiful ladies have...That way I know too


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

..........


----------



## dulcekitty (May 14, 2009)

I have a mono-.5 lid and often run into the same problem asians have. It's definitely an absolute must that the color has to go past the "crease" before you even can start blending it out. No meek lines of shadow here or you'll close up the eye even more! I find when my lids are a little more open that day, I can deepen the crease a little lower to my eye but the shadow still has to be past it. On a closed day, or when I'm doing makeup on a full hood gal, I kinda skip the lower eye for contouring all together and go from the outer edge up into the eyeball socket and make the depth there, or cut the crease there. 

If I don't want to create a crease, like for a smokey eye, I make sure the deepest color is up to at least midway between the lashline and socket before blending it out so I don't lose the colors.

I hope that helps, that's how I do it.


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2009)

You definitely need to apply the make up higher. Their "crease" is a wannabe crease, as I call mine.





Do I have a monolid? Because this is how I do my make-up, but you can see the eyeliner when my eyes are open, so I don't know if you are talking about my eyes. I also tightline to add more emphasis and depth to my eyes.

And I still apply a crease color to my "crease." You have to have them tilt their face up, and look down and you can find the crease, it's basically a dent where the eyeball ends and the brow bone begins. I just shove a color in there and then I blend it upward to add depth. I don't think I quite have the trick yet, but it works well for me so far.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_^They both look monolidded.  Hooded appears more like this:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...-eyes-macx.jpg

Although the top one might have a small crease that they placed the lashes into.  See all this language has a huge grey area.  I know people who would consider the girl on the top to have a small crease.  There are so many different kinds of eyelids, maybe we are having such trouble communicating with the terms because there are about 4 terms to explain the eyelids of about 2 billion people._

 

Yea i'm getting confused myself. LOL


----------



## swaly (May 14, 2009)

I think there are two types of Asian eyelids, predominantly.

The first is one smooth, shallow stretch of skin from lashline to browbone. With eyes open or closed, there is NO crease and NO fold. When eyes are open, all the applied color is visible at once.

The second is still shallow (not sunken into the socket), but there is a fold of skin JUST above the lashline. This is the fold that many Asian women create artificially by getting "ssang-ggapul" surgery (in Korean).



The normal "crease" most people refer to on Specktra is different from these two Asian archetypes––it refers to those with deep eye sockets and recessed lids that, when open, obscure a large portion of the lid's skin.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I think there are two types of Asian eyelids, predominantly.

The first is one smooth, shallow stretch of skin from lashline to browbone. With eyes open or closed, there is NO crease and NO fold. When eyes are open, all the applied color is visible at once.

The second is still shallow (not sunken into the socket), but there is a fold of skin JUST above the lashline. This is the fold that many Asian women create artificially by getting "ssang-ggapul" surgery (in Korean).



The normal "crease" most people refer to on Specktra is different from these two Asian archetypes––it refers to those with deep eye sockets and recessed lids that, when open, obscure a large portion of the lid's skin._

 





 u described it perfectly.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What type do these beautiful ladies have...That way I know too 









_

 
I would say the first model has hooded lids because there is the portion where the lashes are where there is a little bit of space. it looks like the eyelid is hanging slightly over the lashline.

The second model seems like she actually has a crease. Although it isn't as noticeable as many non-asians, there is still a crease. If she were to open her eyes bigger, u could see it better.

i may be wrong but that's my take on it.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I think there are two types of Asian eyelids, predominantly.

The first is one smooth, shallow stretch of skin from lashline to browbone. With eyes open or closed, there is NO crease and NO fold. When eyes are open, all the applied color is visible at once.

The second is still shallow (not sunken into the socket), but there is a fold of skin JUST above the lashline. This is the fold that many Asian women create artificially by getting "ssang-ggapul" surgery (in Korean).



The normal "crease" most people refer to on Specktra is different from these two Asian archetypes––it refers to those with deep eye sockets and recessed lids that, when open, obscure a large portion of the lid's skin._

 
Such a perfect explanation!

This is what i think monolid, double-eye lid aka "fold", and deep socketed look like... i think?

Monolid
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7479/eye21sc.gif 

Double-eye lid
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7KV6h0i6rQ...ood-370015.jpg

This is more of a deep socketed eye, right?
http://freenet-homepage.de/jaggergir...drianaLima.jpg


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2009)

I think most asian eyes are monolids.  The hooded lids have a visible eyelid even if it is small.  The most problem hooded lid or monolid is not in younger women but in older clients whose monolid or hooded lid has fine lines or is crepey


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

I think I have Deep sockets...i call them sunk ins LOL


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I think most asian eyes are monolids. The hooded lids have a visible eyelid even if it is small. The most problem hooded lid or monolid is not in younger women but in older clients whose monolid or hooded lid has fine lines or is crepey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yikes, ..im asian and my eyes are monolid, guess everything goes downhill when you get old :\ Since asian lids have a lot of excess skin (reason behind our monolids).. as you age.. asian lids tend to look more droopy than other ethnicities because all of the extra skin.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 14, 2009)

i'm chinese and filipino and most of my family members have double eyelids including myself. my best friend is japanese and filipino but her eyelids are hooded (i think) and the eyeliner disappears on her. i have to put the eyeshadow really high on her in order to even see anything.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_How do you lovely ladies and gents with monolids or hooded lids apply eyeshadow and eyeliner? It seems like when I do this on people with monolids or hooded lids, it disappears when they open their eyes and it looks like they have no makeup on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quite frustrating. Do you guys have any suggestions? What are your HG products? TIA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOPS!! I completely forgot about your question xD your thread got side tracked lol

I think people already suggested this, but you need to line your eyes a little thicker than normal so it shows up when your eyes are open.  My favorite eyeliner is mac's fluidline.. or the urban decay 24/7 liners

Also lining the water line will give more of a dramatic look, but if you have small eyes you might want to be careful, cuz this can make eyes appear smaller.

Also i think theres what you call "cutting the crease?"  like this girl http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YfC3F5IT-S...x5I/s400/4.jpg so it appears you have a double lid but you really dont?


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

.


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

,,,,,


----------



## miss sha (Jul 2, 2009)

Sortof resurrecting this because I think I have monolids!

I do sort of have a crease, but it's one a teeny tiny bit higher than my upper lash line, so if I apply my eyeliner on too heavily, you can't see the eyeshadow at all. I have a teeny tiny little bit of lid space before you can see the eyeshadow above the "crease." Above that, my eyelid is totally smooth and I kind of have to feel around to find where my eyesocket ends and my eyeball begins, since it's not visible at all.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...7012009_02.jpg See how low the "crease" is?
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...7012009_03.jpg And here, how smooth and flat the rest of the lid is?

I've been wondering why it's been pretty hard for me to apply eyeshadow and I guess it's because I've been doing it as though I don't have a monolid. Now I have to relearn how to apply eyeshadow--off to Youtube with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Today, some guy at the post office asked me if either of my parents are Asian. I get that a LOT, and at least now I know why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## whoie (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Sortof resurrecting this because I think I have monolids!

I do sort of have a crease, but it's one a teeny tiny bit higher than my upper lash line, so if I apply my eyeliner on too heavily, you can't see the eyeshadow at all. I have a teeny tiny little bit of lid space before you can see the eyeshadow above the "crease." Above that, my eyelid is totally smooth and I kind of have to feel around to find where my eyesocket ends and my eyeball begins, since it's not visible at all.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...7012009_02.jpg See how low the "crease" is?
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...7012009_03.jpg And here, how smooth and flat the rest of the lid is?
_

 
I have those lids too!  Now I too must go find some videos on YouTube to learn how to apply eyeshadow "properly".


----------

